# Replacement Struts on early 2012 VIN prior to spring changes, what do I need?



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

It looks like I'm going to be keeping the Cruze a little longer than what I expected, and I'm looking at doing struts and shocks. 

For some of you that have been around for a while like @XtremeRevolution will remember that early 2011 and 2012 Cruzes prior to VIN C7239134 required replacement of the spring when doing struts. I've searched this forum high and low and I can't find these old threads explaining the changes, and concerns with just swapping cartridges into the old springs. 

I thought Xtreme did a How-To on front struts, rather than his review at 100-500 miles which I found, but it didn't mention this issue. 

Does anyone remember exactly what the differences were between the springs used on pre VIN C7239134 and the current GEN 1 springs? 

While KYB and Monroe both have a strut for prior to VIN C7239134 and after, Bilstein B4's only have one part number.

If I go with the B4's would I need to buy new OEM springs as well?

I know the B6's are heavy duty, but that's a few hundred more for a car that doesn't see that much driving anymore. I'd like to avoid ending up ordering parts that don't work together if I order the B4's and use my springs. 

My springs are in good shape, and were repaired late in 2011 on a 2012 build, prior to the service bulletins requiring spring replacement redesign. 

Now 7 years latter finding all this info on the internet is harder to come by in searches. Anyone remember the details with this? 

Thanks- 

Carbon02


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> It looks like I'm going to be keeping the Cruze a little longer than what I expected, and I'm looking at doing struts and shocks.
> 
> For some of you that have been around for a while like @*XtremeRevolution* will remember that early 2011 and 2012 Cruzes prior to VIN C7239134 required replacement of the spring when doing struts. I've searched this forum high and low and I can't find these old threads explaining the changes, and concerns with just swapping cartridges into the old springs.
> 
> ...


Spring length is the difference. The spring perch was moved. I believe they lengthened the spring on later models. I had my front struts replaced under warranty for clicking/knocking, and when I installed the Bilstein B6 HD shocks, they were a perfect fit. Bilstein's shocks will comply with the newer design. 

Worst case, just order the replacement springs on gmpartsdirect.com or something and you'll be all set.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> It looks like I'm going to be keeping the Cruze a little longer than what I expected, and I'm looking at doing struts and shocks.
> 
> For some of you that have been around for a while like @*XtremeRevolution* will remember that early 2011 and 2012 Cruzes prior to VIN C7239134 required replacement of the spring when doing struts. I've searched this forum high and low and I can't find these old threads explaining the changes, and concerns with just swapping cartridges into the old springs.
> 
> ...



Probably not what you want, but this is what I have found so far:

*Improving the 2011-2016 Cruze Handling & Suspension

*[h=1]RE: TSB PI0645, why new Springs?[/h]


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. I did find the Improving handling thread, but I didn't find the new springs thread. I remember it though.

You confirmed my suspicions. If I go with the Bilstein B4 I'll need springs. Since I'm considering doing this on a budget I'm tempted to consider KYB-G2, complete quick struts. I can get the complete assembly for the price of the G2 strut and new mounts, and I don't have to deal with the compression. 

A bit surprised that Some manufacturers, Monroe, and I thought KYB had different assemblies for before and after the VIN break point. Why they wouldn't just use on part number, since the customer is installing what should be a matched spring and strut I don't know. 

A side not to Balsirl- 

Balsirl- I'm located one state over from you, are you finding a lot of Cruze GEN 1 in U Pull yards at a competitive price, or do you have a connection to get your seats? Guessing your getting a good deal pulling yourself. 

I think there's only one U Pull yard near the twin cities and most of the new stuff is still 2005 and older. I snapped some dash vents in year 3, and I've lived with it since then. Maybe it's cheaper to just buy new, plastic in a yard can be brittle, unless you get it dirt cheap.


----------

